# Steam spiel auf Windows Tablet spielen?



## Britania (10. Dezember 2016)

Frag mal aus Neugiere kann man Steam Games wie prison architect auf einem Tablet ( Windows Betriebssystem )wie z.b. das hier spielen?

Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 310-10ICR, 64GB Flash, 4GB RAM, 1920x1200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ja klar, warum nicht?   Die Windows Tablets sind technisch betrachtet normale Computer.  

Natürlich ist die Leistung etwas eingeschränkt, aber für simple Spiele sollte es reichen.


----------



## Ahab (10. Dezember 2016)

Via Steam kann man zumindest zu Hause Spiele auch vom PC auf andere Geräte streamen.  

Technisch ist es auf jeden Fall möglich, ob sich das eine oder andere Spiel über den Touchscreen gut bedienen lässt, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.  Nur, falls das zur Debatte stehen sollte.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ahab schrieb:


> ob sich das eine oder andere Spiel über den Touchscreen gut bedienen lässt, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.



Dafür würde ich dann auch empfehlen eine Maus zu nutzen.


----------



## Britania (10. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt ja glaub ich Mäuse für Tablets und Tastatur gibts sicher


----------



## fotoman (10. Dezember 2016)

Britania schrieb:


> Es gibt ja glaub ich Mäuse für Tablets und Tastatur gibts sicher


Entweder günstig als USB oder teuer (wenn es was taugen soll) als BT.

Wobei ich mir nicht nur für so eine Anwendung ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro (1 oder 2) inkl. Type Cover (wenn die Tastatur benötigt wird) kaufen würde.

Z.B.
Microsoft Surface Pro 10,6" 64GB SSD [Wi-Fi, inkl. schwarzem voll funktionsfahig  | eBay

Das Pro 1er ist mit Sicherheit schneller wie der obige Atom x8350 (auf dem m.M.n. Win 10 gerade so ansatzweise brauchbar läuft) und inkl. Garantie auch noch günstiger.

Das Pro 2 hätte einen schnelleren Prozessor und eine längere Akulaufzeit, kostete dafür halt mehr.

Eine andere Alternative wäre eni Dell Venue 11 Pro 7xxx (also mit i5 oder m5), da ist man dann (auch Dank Wechselbarem Akku und SSD) mit Tastaur aber fast schon in den Preisregionen des Surface Pro 2.


----------

